# Happy spring



## miru (Sep 9, 2014)

Hello Friends,
Haven't been here for a while,so I hope everybody is well and enjoying the spring:vizslas,masters,and mistresses.
This post is to share with you our joy of living with our boy that was two yesterday.
he has become a wonderful companion of walks and runs but he can also go shopping and wait patiently while we have dinner in a restaurant.he loves other dogs and greets people( sometimes too heartily-but he's a vizsla)
So thank everybody here that told us:wait and see how the crazy puppy will turn into a wonderful dog


----------

